# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Ich bin Neu hier und brauche Hilfe

## Initcha

Hallo alle zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin hier Richtig.
Nach langem Suchen habe ich hier das Forum gefunden. Ich bin Weiblich, 58 Jahre alt.
Habe vor ca. 5 Wochen einen sehr lieben Mann kennen gelernt der mir sehr viel bedeutet.
Er erzählte mir dass er vor 3 Jahren an Prostata Krebs Operiert worden ist. Die Nerven sollen
Intakt geblieben sein.
Nun kam unser erstes Mal, ich als erfahrene Frau habe natürlich gemerkt das alles nicht so ist wie
Es sein sollte. Der Penis schwillt nicht an, auch gibt es keine völlige Steifheit.
Frage ist dies normal??
Sicher habe ich versucht mich über das Internet schlau zu machen.
Dieser Mann ist mir sehr wichtig, ich will versuchen uns ein schönes Liebesleben
Zu gestalten.
Was kann ich tun?
Geht es auch ohne Medikamente?
Welche Hilfe kann ich ihm geben?
Ich will ihn auch behalten wenn nichts mehr geht.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Initcha,

ich habe Deine Anfrage ins Angehörigenforum verschoben, wo sie besser untergebracht ist. 

Ich bin sicher, dass unser Fachmann in Fragen der erektilen Dysfunktion Dir hier auch noch ausführlicher antworten wird, aber hier schon einmal ein relevanter Auszug aus einem im Übrigen leider schon etwas antiquierten Text von der BPS-Präsenz:

"*SKAT* 
Bei der Schwellkörper-Autoinjektions-Therapie  spritzt sich der Patient mit einer ultradünnen Nadel ein Medikament in  den Penis-Schwellkörper (meist durchblutungsförderndes Alprostadil).  lnnerhalb von etwa 15 Minuten soll der Piks eine Erektion auslösen. 

*MUSE* 
Der  durchblutungsfördernde Wirkstoff Alprostadil wird als kleine Gelkugel  mit einem Spezialapplikator in die Harnröhre eingeführt. Von dort  wandert Alprostadil über feine Gefäßverbindungen in die Schwellkörper  und bewirkt eine Erektion. 

*Vakuumpumpe* 
Ein  Plexiglaszylinder über dem Penis saugt per Unterdruck Blut in den  Schwellkörper. Ein Gummiring, der über die Peniswurzel gestreift wird,  sorgt dafür, dass die Erektion nach Abnehmen des Zylinders erhalten  bleibt. 

*Implantate* 
In die Schwellkörper werden  entweder ein biegsamer Stab (Stab-Prothese) oder aufblasbare Zylinder  (hydraulische Prothese) eingelegt, die über eine Pumpe im Hodensack mit  Flüssigkeit gefüllt werden können. Sinnvoll, wenn andere Behandlungen  erfolglos bleiben." _[Ende des Auszugs]_

Wenn Du von "Medikamenten" schreibst, dann denkst Du wahrscheinlich an Viagra und Co. Die helfen nach einer Prostatakrebs-Operation mit anschließender Impotenz nicht, wenn bei der OP die beiden für die Erektion zuständigen Nervenbündel durchtrennt wurden, die in wenigen Millimetern Abstand hinter der Prostata verlaufen, was sehr häufig vorkommt.

Die wahrscheinlich beste der oben aufgelisteten Lösungen ist die letzte, das von einem darin erfahrenen Operateur eingesetzte Schwellkörperimplantat, siehe diese Seite und lies diese Erfahrungsberichte.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich will ihn auch behalten wenn nichts mehr geht.


Das ist wohl das allerbeste, was Du tun kannst.
Irgendwann geht "es" vielleicht doch noch, und sonst gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten, miteinander Freude zu haben. 
Wie wär's mit dem Spiel 69?
Für einen Orgasmus sind weder weder er noch Du eine auf eine Erektion angewiesen.
Und schon "geht was", ganz ohne Medikamente, Spritzen, Pumpen und Implantate, aber mit Fantasie, Kreativität und Offenheit für Neues.

Er ist ein Mann, auch mit den Folgen der RPE.
Geniesse die Zeit mit ihm, statt auf 'das' Wundermittel zu warten.

Alles Gute Euch beiden,
wünscht
Hvielemi

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Inchita,

ja es geht auch ohne jegliches Hilfsmittel und Medikamente, weil die Orgasmusfähigkeit beim Mann auch nach der OP erhalten bleibt. Die Orgasmusnerven nehmen einen anderen Verlauf als die Erektionsnerven, die dicht an der Prostata vorbeilaufen und deshalb leicht getrennt oder geschädigt werden.

Dei meisten Männder sind aus meiner Erfahrung jedoch stark Ejakulations- und Erekktionsfixiert, so dass sie Mühe haben, die anderen Bestandteile des Orgasmus wahrzunehmen.

Konkret: 

Wenn die Penisspitze eines Operierten gereizt wird und der gleichzeitig eine sexuelle Anregung hat, kommt er auch zum  "nervlichen" Orgasmus. Das dauert meist länger als früher und ist auch meist nicht so stark, was sich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus aber mit "häufigem" Üben steigern läßt.

Die männchliche Sexualiät nähert sich mehr der weiblichen an. Da ja eine Frau weder eine Erektion noch eine Ejakulaiton beim Orgasmus hat.

Aber es gibt viele Paare, die ohne jegliches Hilfsmittel mit "Ersatzbefriedigung" ein erfülltes Sexualleben führen.

Für Paare, die auf einen klassischen Koitus nicht verzichten können und wollen, gibt es die von Ralf angeführten Hilfsmittel.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hansjörg,




> Da ja eine Frau weder eine Erektion noch eine Ejakulation beim Orgasmus hat.


da liegst Du aber ausnahmsweise mal völlig daneben.

*"Im Garten der Geduld wächst die Stärke"*
(Judy Parker)

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> 1.Er erzählte mir dass er vor 3 Jahren an Prostata Krebs Operiert worden ist. Die Nerven sollen
> Intakt geblieben sein.
> 2.Was kann ich tun?
> 3.Geht es auch ohne Medikamente?
> 4.Welche Hilfe kann ich ihm geben?


zu 1. sollte im OP Bericht stehen, wenn das wirklich so ist, dann kann möglicherweise mit Viagra Cialis oder Levitra was erreicht werden Gesundheit hierfür vorausgesetzt
zu 2. Ihm ganz einfach durch Verständnis und Geduld helfen
zu 3. höchstwahrscheinlich nein, es sei denn statt Medikamente Vakuumpumpe oder Schwellkörperimplantate
zu 4. sucht Euch einen Urologen mit entsprechender Zusatzausbildung und  geht mal die von RalfDm angezeigten Wege durch

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dei meisten Männder sind aus meiner Erfahrung jedoch stark Ejakulations- und Erekktionsfixiert, so dass sie Mühe haben, die anderen Bestandteile des Orgasmus wahrzunehmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Für Paare, die auf einen klassischen Koitus nicht verzichten können und wollen, gibt es die von Ralf angeführten Hilfsmittel.


Über Impotenz, den Umgang damit und das Arsenal chemischer und mechanischer Hilfen berichtet das Gesundheitsmagazin "Puls" des Schweizer Fernsehens (Videolink).




> *Die Impotenz - ein ungesundes Tabu*Obschon  Erektionsstörungen seit der Einführung der Potenztablette «Viagra» 1998  zumindest in den Medien gesellschaftsfähig geworden sind, bekennen sich  nur die wenigsten Betroffenen dazu. Dabei ist Impotenz - die «erektile  Dysfunktion» - keine Schande und keine Krankheit per se, sondern hat oft  tieferliegende organische Gründe. Deshalb sollte man bei  längerdauernden Erektionsstörungen nicht zögern und einen Arzt  aufsuchen.


Wird meist Allemannisch gesprochen, sollte aber kein Problem sein, weil Mann ja weiss, wovon gesprochen wird und die Bilder auch noch da sind. Auch Nebenwirkungen werden angesprochen. Die haben mir die Lust auf die angebotenen Hilfsmittel deutlich reduziert ...

Prostatakrebs wir mit 10% der Ursachen für Impotenz angegeben, das "Problem" dürfte also manchen Betroffenen schon vor der RPE, Androgensuppression oder Strahlentherapie betroffen haben. 

Aber es dürfte für Männer und ihre Frauen um einiges leichter sein, mit einer erektilen Dysfunktion umzugehen, wenn man eine objektiv feststellbare Ursache dafür hat, wie PK.

Das erleichtert wohl den erotischen Spass ohne Erektion, wenn man die Hilfsmittel nicht mag oder sie nicht verträgt.


Schönen Sex mit oder ohne Hilfsmittel 
wünscht allen Betroffenen
Hvielemi

----------


## Initcha

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für diese Information die ich erhalten habe. Es hat mir schon sehr geholfen, all dies zu lesen.
Ich werde viel Geduld aufbringen,  ich denke wir beide werden das alles schaffen.
von dem was Ralf geschrieben hat möchte ich absehen. Das müßte er auch entscheiden nur ich würde dies Grausam finden.
Lieber  würde ich verzichten. 
Wir haben viel Zeit, für mich ist es schön dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.
Ich glaube wir sind hier in guten Händen.
danke euch sehr

Lieben Gruß Veronika

----------

